# pashley picador child seats



## luckyeddie (21 Apr 2009)

wanted a pair of child seats to fit on my wifes pashley picador tricycle, will pay up to £50.00, thanks. call joe on 01543 376367 walsall area. thanks.


----------



## grhm (22 Apr 2009)

They're like hen's teeth those. If for some strange reason you happen on two sets, I'd be interested too...


----------



## luckyeddie (23 Apr 2009)

*pashley child seats*

yes your right, i keep looking on epay but they are fetching silly money, if i see two pairs you will be the first to know,


----------



## Tharg2007 (23 Apr 2009)

we all want them, thats why even the crusty old knackered ones go for £50 on ebay


----------



## grhm (24 Apr 2009)

I still don't inderstand why Pashley stopped making them - when I rang up and asked if they were still available just not on the website, I was told that they had problems with the plastic supplier and decided that they just didn't want to do them anymore.

The impression I got was there was no safety issue, merely it was too much hassle for too small a market - perhaps they don't have the storage to hold a stock of them. Given that 2nd hand ones in poor condition go for so much on eBay, I'd have thought that Pashley could afford to do some small limited runs on seats and they would sell. But what do I know...


----------



## luckyeddie (24 Apr 2009)

i wonder if a company somwhere would be interested in producing a batch?


----------

